# hanno rosolato,sono rosolate



## brigittaepaperone

Ciao a tutti.
Mentre la conduttrice del programma solleva il tegame dal fuoco commenta: ”Le verdure hanno rosolato...” e il discorso prosegue in altra direzione.    ”...hanno rosolato”, “...sono rosolate”, “si sono rosolate” sono tutte espressioni corrette?  hanno sfumature di significato? In ambiti particolari, in questo caso ovviamente culinario, si usa un linguaggio particolare, specifico per cui “hanno rosolato” è l’espressione adatta?


----------



## VogaVenessian

brigittaepaperone said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> .... sono tutte espressioni corrette?  hanno sfumature di significato? In ambiti particolari, in questo caso ovviamente culinario, si usa un linguaggio particolare, specifico per cui “hanno rosolato” è l’espressione adatta?


Secondo te?


----------



## Sempervirens

brigittaepaperone said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Mentre la conduttrice del programma solleva il tegame dal fuoco commenta: ”Le verdure hanno rosolato...” e il discorso prosegue in altra direzione.    ”...hanno rosolato”, “...sono rosolate”, “si sono rosolate” sono tutte espressioni corrette?  hanno sfumature di significato? In ambiti particolari, in questo caso ovviamente culinario, si usa un linguaggio particolare, specifico per cui “hanno rosolato” è l’espressione adatta?



Ciao Brigitta!  Oltre al verbo che hai citato,ce ne sono altri usati nella stessa maniera e aventi tre forme.

Sbronzinare,bucare,sbiellare e consimili. 

E' possibile dire con disinvoltura: 1) La ruota ha bucato(Le verdure hanno rosolato),2) La ruota è bucata(Le verdure sono rosolate, 3) Le verdure si sono rosolate(La ruota si è bucata).  Mi sembra che più che di argomento specifico qui si tratti di caratteristiche del verbo. 

Sicuramente la forma _hanno rosolato_ ha qui interpretazione univoca. La stessa cosa non si può dire di _sono rosolate,_che potrebbe essere sia dinamica che stativa.

Con la forma pronominale si casca in piedi ,ma potrebbe venire in mente di renderla solo impersonale invece che impersonale passivante  aggiungendo così  il pronome diretto Le: Le verdure le si sono rosolate. Insomma, un dispendio di sintassi che ci porta a rivalutare la forma hanno rosolato.

Saluti


----------



## giginho

Ciao Sempre!

"La ruota ha bucato" non mi suona per nulla, manca il complemento oggetto che subisce l'azione di essere bucato dalla ruota. Al limite direi che la ruota si è bucata!


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Ciao Sempre!
> 
> "La ruota ha bucato" non mi suona per nulla, manca il complemento oggetto che subisce l'azione di essere bucato dalla ruota. Al limite direi che la ruota si è bucata!



Ciao Giginho!  Può darsi che tu abbia ragione. Comunque, prendendo ad esempio il verbo sbronzinare, possiamo dire che il motore ha sbronzinato. Come potremmo dire che ha sbiellato. Trattasi in tutti i casi di uso intransitivo. 

Il mio esempio era per mettere in evidenza altre costruzioni verbali con un certo tipo di verbi. Lungi da me l'infondere caparbietà che non ho!

Grazie per il tuo intervento costruttivo! 

P.S Sicuramente la forma proposta da te " La ruota si è bucata" è quella di fatto accettata e grammaticalmente giusta.


----------



## giginho

Denuncio pubblicamente la mia ignoranza: sbronzinare non lo conosco come verbo.....solo sbronzare! 

In effetti il motore sbiella ma io lo sento come intransitivo mentre bucare lo sento come transitivo e da questo nasce il mio commento di cui sopra.



> *Lungi da me l'infondere caparbietà che non ho*



Quoto e faccio mie le tue parole!!!!


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Ho letto con molta attenzione e interesse i vostri interventi. Avrei però bisogno di qualche altra precisazione.
L’inizio della mia riflessione è la seguente: per sapere l’ausiliare adatto al verbo, lo si cerca sul dizionario perché non c’è una regola unica. Non sempre il verbo essere aiuta gli intransitivi  e avere  i transitivi. E questo è pacifico.
Rosolare è transitivo e, dice il Garzanti, chiede avere. Secondo la regola dovrei dire “ ho rosolato le verdure” e se dico “le verdure hanno rosolato” perché la rosolatura si ripercuote sul soggetto? Semper afferma che  una categoria di verbi può utilizzare entrambi gli ausiliari. E ora mi piacerebbe conoscere questo gruppo di verbi, soprattutto per non ricadere nell’errore del mio precedente ragionamento. Anche bollire, cuocere... seguono rosolare?  Se ci saranno, grazie per i futuri chiarimenti...


----------



## Sempervirens

brigittaepaperone said:


> Ho letto con molta attenzione e interesse i vostri interventi. Avrei però bisogno di qualche altra precisazione.
> L’inizio della mia riflessione è la seguente: per sapere l’ausiliare adatto al verbo, lo si cerca sul dizionario perché non c’è una regola unica. Non sempre il verbo essere aiuta gli intransitivi  e avere  i transitivi. E questo è pacifico.
> Rosolare è transitivo e, dice il Garzanti, chiede avere. Secondo la regola dovrei dire “ ho rosolato le verdure” e se dico “le verdure hanno rosolato” perché la rosolatura si ripercuote sul soggetto? Semper afferma che  una categoria di verbi può utilizzare entrambi gli ausiliari. E ora mi piacerebbe conoscere questo gruppo di verbi, soprattutto per non ricadere nell’errore del mio precedente ragionamento. Anche bollire, cuocere... seguono rosolare?  Se ci saranno, grazie per i futuri chiarimenti...




Brigitta, evidentemente deve trattarsi di quel tipo di verbi trasformativi la quale trasformazione da uno stato all'altro (espressa dal verbo) interessa il soggetto,come tu hai precisato.

Stimolato dalle tue parole "E ora mi piacerebbe conoscere questo gruppo di verbi,..."  ho fatto una breve ricerca ed è venuto fuori che altri verbi seguono questo stato di cose.

Il verbo sublimare,oltre che essere transitivo ,e pertanto regge un complemento oggetto diretto,è anche intransitivo col verbo avere ,ma abbiamo altro: 
Ha sublimato(intransitivo),è sublimato(dinamico-passivo e stativo), si è sublimato(pronominale),lo si è sublimato(transitivo-impersonale).

Ad un primo esame mi sono accorto che questi verbi non sono causativi ,e che sono trasformativi. Le mie possibilità purtroppo terminano qui.

Ora non rimane che aspettare gli sviluppi di questa verifica.

saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,
Io mi trovo molto più a mio agio quando dico "Faccio bollire l'acqua per la pasta", " Hai fatto rosolare l'arrosto?", ecc.
In quest'ultimo caso in particolare, dalle mie parti si dice comunemente "Bollo la pasta". Ma non sono io a bollirla: a me pare che sia essa che bolle. O no?
GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Cari tutti,
> Io mi trovo molto più a mio agio quando dico "Faccio bollire l'acqua per la pasta", " Hai fatto rosolare l'arrosto?", ecc.
> In quest'ultimo caso in particolare, dalle mie parti si dice comunemente "Bollo la pasta". Ma non sono io a bollirla: a me pare che sia essa che bolle. O no?
> GS



Ciao Giorgio! Condivido i tuoi pareri. Allora bisogna re-interpretare la forma " Le verdure sono rosolate"(perché io le ho rosolate,ovvero le ho fatte rosolare) con la forma intransitiva " le verdure hanno rosolato",lasciando intendere che queste verdure hanno preso un altro colore: Si sono trasformate di colore;hanno cambiato di colore;hanno preso un altro colore?

P.S  Mi sembra che bollire non sia però trasformativo. E nemmeno credo che si possa dire " L'acqua si bolle",se non impersonalmente. Anche se dico che l'acqua è bollita,ciò non vuol dire che ora bolle. Lo sarebbe invece il verbo sbollire: L'acqua è sbollita:Ora non sbollisce. Direi che stiamo parlando di categorie di verbi diversi.

Saluti


----------



## VogaVenessian

Sempervirens said:


> ...
> Allora bisogna re-interpretare la forma " Le verdure sono rosolate"(perché io le ho rosolate, ovvero le ho fatte rosolare) con la forma intransitiva " le verdure hanno rosolato",lasciando intendere che queste verdure hanno preso un altro colore: Si sono trasformate di colore;hanno cambiato di colore;hanno preso un altro colore?
> *Vuoi dire che se uso la forma, indiscutibilmente corretta, "le verdure sono rosolate", non si capisce che hanno cambiato colore, sono croccanti, ecc.? C'è bisogno d'altro per includere questi significati?*
> P.S  Mi sembra che bollire non sia però trasformativo...
> *Abbi pazienza: fai un bel bagno a 100 gradi e dimmi se non ne esci trasformato.*
> E nemmeno credo che si possa dire " L'acqua si bolle", se non impersonalmente. Anche se dico che l'acqua è bollita,ciò non vuol dire che ora bolle.
> *Esatto. Si dice l'acqua è bollita/ l'acqua è bollente/ l'acqua sta bollendo.*
> Lo sarebbe invece il verbo sbollire: L'acqua è sbollita:Ora non sbollisce.
> *Lo si usa per l'ira, per la rabbia ...ma per l'acqua si usa dire "non è più bollente" e simili SEMPLICI espressioni*
> Direi che stiamo parlando di categorie di verbi diversi.
> *Direi che vuoi fare dello SPERIMENTALISMO, a mio parere non giustificato dalla necessità di affinare i significati.*
> 
> Saluti


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Cari tutti,
> Io mi trovo molto più a mio agio quando dico "Faccio bollire l'acqua per la pasta", " Hai fatto rosolare l'arrosto?", ecc.
> In quest'ultimo caso in particolare, dalle mie parti si dice comunemente "Bollo la pasta". Ma non sono io a bollirla: a me pare che sia essa che bolle. O no?
> GS



Ciao GS, permettimi una considerazione: non è la pasta che bolle ma l'acqua per la pasta che bolle!!!! oggi mi piace mettere i taglietti sulle "F" altrui



Sempervirens said:


> Ciao Giorgio! Condivido i tuoi pareri. Allora bisogna re-interpretare la forma " Le verdure sono rosolate"(perché io le ho rosolate,ovvero le ho fatte rosolare) con la forma intransitiva " le verdure hanno rosolato",lasciando intendere che queste verdure hanno preso un altro colore: Si sono trasformate di colore;hanno cambiato di colore;hanno preso un altro colore?
> 
> P.S  Mi sembra che bollire non sia però trasformativo. E nemmeno credo che si possa dire " L'acqua si bolle",se non impersonalmente. Anche se dico che l'acqua è bollita,ciò non vuol dire che ora bolle. Lo sarebbe invece il verbo sbollire: L'acqua è sbollita:Ora non sbollisce. Direi che stiamo parlando di categorie di verbi diversi.
> 
> Saluti



Sempre, l'acqua non può essere bollita, nel senso che se l'acqua compie l'azione di bollire nel passato e l'azione è finita vuol dire che l'acqua non c'è più, è evaporata tutta.....forse sto perdendo dei pezzi per strada ma io penso che sia corretto fisico-grammaticalmente dire:

1. l'acqua ha bollito per ore prima che tu arrivassi 
2. ho fatto bollire l'acqua per la pasta
3. ho messo la carne a bollire per fare il bollito misto alla Piemontese (non dimenticate la maionese)

Buona giornata a tutti, belli, brutti e nervosi! ( e facciamocela una risata ogni tanto!!!  )


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Ciao GS, permettimi una considerazione: non è la pasta che bolle ma l'acqua per la pasta che bolle!!!! oggi mi piace mettere i taglietti sulle "F" altrui
> 
> 
> 
> Sempre, l'acqua non può essere bollita, nel senso che se l'acqua compie l'azione di bollire nel passato e l'azione è finita vuol dire che l'acqua non c'è più, è evaporata tutta.....forse sto perdendo dei pezzi per strada ma io penso che sia corretto fisico-grammaticalmente dire:
> 
> 1. l'acqua ha bollito per ore prima che tu arrivassi
> 2. ho fatto bollire l'acqua per la pasta
> 3. ho messo la carne a bollire per fare il bollito misto alla Piemontese (non dimenticate la maionese)
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti, belli, brutti e nervosi! ( e facciamocela una risata ogni tanto!!!  )




Ma sì, Giginho, una bella risata e tutto si risolve!  Non voglio dilungarmi ma a casa mia metto la pentola d'acqua sul fuoco,poi quando comincia a bollire butto la pasta,dopodiché l'acqua riprende a bollire e quando è tempo di togliere la pasta  verso acqua fredda nella pentola,per interrompere l'ebollizione.
 Senza meravigliarmi più di tanto scolo la pasta. Sì perché c'è ancora acqua nella pentola. E quest'acqua aveva bollito,o no?

Mah, io sarei per riprendere con serietà la domanda originale di Brigitta va!

Saluti


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Grazie Sempervirens per la perorazione a sostegno della mia richiesta! 
In effetti ci si sta allontanando dal senso della mia perplessità che fondamentalmente è “come riconoscere i verbi transitivi che potenzialmente possono essere coniugati con avere  e/o essere  e assumere così significati diversi quali stativi, continuativi...o altro”
Dalla grammatica di Dardano e Trifone i verbi trasformativi insieme con i verbi risultativi formano la classe dei verbi telici. Questa classificazione riguarda la natura dell’azione espressa dal verbo. Però non mi pare che si accenni alla “scelta” dell’ausiliare come condizione  necessaria per  assumere significati diversi.
Il riferimento al verbo sublimare è chiarissimo, però il dizionario riporta tutti i significati che il verbo acquista con le diverse modalità di coniugazione. Altrettanto non succede con rosolare, ma non sempre i dizionari sono del tutto affidabili. 
A questo punto, considerando che mi sembra arduo trovare una spiegazione  del tutto esaustiva e che la questione ha una rilevanza non proprio vitale, ringrazio  per le riflessioni, controriflessioni  anche divertenti, e gli aiuti che mi sono arrivati. Un saluto a tutti!


----------



## giginho

Sempervirens said:


> Ma sì, Giginho, una bella risata e tutto si risolve!  Non voglio dilungarmi ma a casa mia metto la pentola d'acqua sul fuoco,poi quando comincia a bollire butto la pasta,dopodiché l'acqua riprende a bollire e quando è tempo di togliere la pasta  verso acqua fredda nella pentola,per interrompere l'ebollizione.
> Senza meravigliarmi più di tanto scolo la pasta. Sì perché c'è ancora acqua nella pentola. E quest'acqua aveva bollito,o no?
> 
> Mah, io sarei per riprendere con serietà la domanda originale di Brigitta va!
> 
> Saluti



L'acqua aveva bollito fino a che il fuoco non si spense.....l'acqua bolliva mentre il fuoco era acceso...l'acqua bolle butta la pasta.....mumble mumble....sai che mi sa che hai ragione?


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> L'acqua aveva bollito fino a che il fuoco non si spense.....l'acqua bolliva mentre il fuoco era acceso...l'acqua bolle butta la pasta.....mumble mumble....sai che mi sa che hai ragione?




Sì ma non è questo il punto. A volte sbaglio anch'io  e se vengo ripreso ammetto l'errore e ringrazio. Dai. Mica siamo più bimbetti!

Qui il problema è verificare l'ammissibilità  dello scambio avere essere in alcuni tipi di verbo,ovvero quelli menzionati da Brigitta e poi quelli che ho esposto io. Tutto qui. Se sono stato scortese o scontroso allora faccio le mie scuse a tutti. Il dialogo deve rimanere sul piano costruttivo.

Saluti a tutti


----------



## giginho

Sempervirens said:


> Sì ma non è questo il punto. A volte sbaglio anch'io  e se vengo ripreso ammetto l'errore e ringrazio. Dai. Mica siamo più bimbetti!
> 
> Qui il problema è verificare l'ammissibilità  dello scambio avere essere in alcuni tipi di verbo,ovvero quelli menzionati da Brigitta e poi quelli che ho esposto io. Tutto qui. Se sono stato scortese o scontroso allora faccio le mie scuse a tutti. Il dialogo deve rimanere sul piano costruttivo.
> 
> Saluti a tutti



E no! invece il punto è proprio questo! se ho detto una cosa sbagliata DEVO dire che hai ragione tu e che la cosa che ho detto non funziona perchè se no uno straniero che passa di qui non capisce più nulla.....per cui anche questo è parte del dialogo costruttivo!!! Ed è proprio per questo che ti ringrazio!

Per quanto riguarda la comanda di Brigitta: sono troppo a digiuno di grammatica per poter essere contributivo, per cui mi taccio e ascolto!

Ciao neh!


----------



## Sempervirens

*Vuoi dire che se uso la forma, indiscutibilmente corretta, "le verdure sono rosolate", non si capisce che hanno cambiato colore, sono croccanti, ecc.? C'è bisogno d'altro per includere questi significati?* 


Vedi, giusto per rispondere a tono,  io posso usare benissimo la forma “le verdure sono rosolate” per formare una frase tipo “ in inverno le verdure sono rosolate in olio d'oliva novello”.


La stessa frase(stiamo dunque parlando di azioni ripetute,vero?) non la potrei comporre con l'ausiliare avere. Giusto per chiarirti qualche differenza che potrebbe verificarsi.
Non posso dire “in inverno le verdure hanno rosolato in olio d'oliva novello”, a meno che non voglia riferirmi ad un fatto occorso solo nel passato.Qui mica siamo nello sperimentalismo sai? Stiamo viaggiando nella grammatica. E vogliamo mettere al vaglio tutte le possibili interpretazioni,colore più, croccantezza meno.

Lasciare sbollire l'acqua. Mai sentita questa espressione? O forse tu dici " Lasciare non più bollire l'acqua".  De gustibus...

Penso che basti così. Infine mi auguro che tu abbia ancora presente la differenza che corre fra trasformare, trasformatore e trasformativo. Sicuramente non sono uguali. L'acqua bollente trasforma chi ne viene a contatto. Anche se due quantità di acqua alla stessa temperatura e messe contatto non si trasformano vicendevolmente.Un verbo trasformativo è un'altra cosa. Forse stavi scherzando e io non l'ho capita bene, chissa! 

Con riverenza


----------

